# Cutting plotter sx-15 Roland



## Gilberty51 (May 3, 2009)

Hello I am new member from Brazil and I liked this very forum, I asked for help with the software is vefificar R-Wear Studio and the plotter roland sx-15 can do my 
rhinestone templates. 
I am very happy for someone who can help?​


----------

